# john grifiths & Matt&Ben make a porno APOLOGIES



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

For those affected by the actions of short lived members on Monday. I would like to let you know these children were indeed school 6th formers trolling. I have since contacted their school regarding this, as i found exactly who they were, along with which school. The deputy head and head teacher both e-mailed me apologising.

The deputy head provided an apology written by both students in his e-mail and i felt the members who saw the trolling. or were left upset by some of the messages made deserved the apology more than me:

John Grifith's apology:


> Dear Mr Holmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt&Ben make a porno's apology:



> Dear Mr Holmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sticky will remain for a week just so hopefully all can read. But i couldnt really post the names of said children!

Please, no slagging or the thread will be closed.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm lost, what exactly were they doing? 
were they just trolling?


----------

